

NASA tests largest 3-D printed Rocket Part - ChuckMcM
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2013-08/nasa-tests-largest-3-d-printed-rocket-part-ever

======
ChuckMcM
This is an interesting follow on to previous NASA experiments in this area.
This is a pretty significant part (the injector) to build using a 3D process.
It is a rare case where 3D printing the part is both cheaper and faster than
making it the traditional way (machining it). I would not say there are a lot
of parts that fall into that category but there are some.

